# Racing Pigeons in San Antonio, Tx



## james_606 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi,
Anybody who can tell me more about what it's like to race pigeons in San Antonio, TX. We have plans of moving there on Jan '08. Pigeon Clubs? Neighborhood? Town permits? Etc.? Thanks a lot.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

james_606 said:


> Hi,
> Anybody who can tell me more about what it's like to race pigeons in San Antonio, TX. We have plans of moving there on Jan '08. Pigeon Clubs? Neighborhood? Town permits? Etc.? Thanks a lot.


You may want to contact the race secretaries in those areas and talk with them also. I would go through the AU and the IF and then you will talk with the people directly who are flying there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You might want to move somewhere besides San Antonio........ 
I could be wrong and have missed it, but I don't find a single racing club in San Antonio. Only a few AU members are there. I suppose they fly somewhere? I searched for IF clubs and came up with zilch. The AU web site doesn't make it easy to search for clubs in specific areas, unless you know the name of the club to begin with. I did a search by San Antonio area code, which is 210 and didn't find anything. 
If you are interested in talking to some of the flyer, let me know and I'll PM you some names and numbers. I guess they would know more that any of us.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Start a Club and/or Combine....*

I would insure that I had a good club in hand before I moved somewhere. Texas is pretty big....move to where there are clubs, or if you must move there, start promoting pigeon racing real fast....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I would insure that I had a good club in hand before I moved somewhere. Texas is pretty big....move to where there are clubs, or if you must move there, start promoting pigeon racing real fast....


There are clubs all over Texas, that's for sure. Just seems that they are not in San Antonio............There may be however a club in a few counties over that has a different area code. Like I said, it's not easy to look up with the way the club list is set up on the AU web site.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I found about 20 members in San Antonio in the AU Yearbook. I would contact the AU for names and nubers. I wish I had 20 members around here. Then maybe someone would race against me. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

nubers are good, but numbers are better.

Randy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

F ound 2 clubs in San Antonio. Club name San Antonio LTD. both clubs the same different band letters. same race secertary Jimmy Bunn Phone. 830- 2162254. Its listed On the AU band listings Under S Lost/found bird section has All clubs are listed there for contacts.


----------



## james_606 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Re Lee,
I'll try and call him tomorrow.


----------

